# Need Help With Arm And Leg Extensions



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

I am making a costume this year (of coarse), and am in need of some advice. I need to make my arms and legs look longer. Any ideas are welcome. I don't have to walk, though if I could that would be awesome, and don't need to grab things either. Any way for my arms and legs to be extended would be great.


----------



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

I've researched a little into painter's stilts, but they're past my budget unless I can find a tutorial on how to make your own. Any ideas?


----------



## Off the Chain Shane (Feb 13, 2010)

*Giant Hands*

I found these on the internet and also saw a pair in person. They have PVC inside to grip and cover your forearm. They will make your arm extend two feet longer. Very nice product at around $40-60 dollars. They are made by Don Post. I have been doing a lot of reserch on this also. Hope this helps.


----------



## Off the Chain Shane (Feb 13, 2010)

*Link*

Forgot to add the link.

http://www.badplanet.com/asp/itemlist.asp?T=I&K=handsgiant


----------



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks! This does help. I might make my own off of this idea though, because it might be cheaper.


----------



## Eagle Frankenstein19 (May 22, 2008)

Here is a similar thread-
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/48946-leg-arm-extensions.html


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen a lot of painters stilts available on craigslist and I've seen crutches used to extend the arms


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Depending on the final look of the costume you are going for, I recommend 5 gallon Home Depot buckets with ski boots bolted to the bottoms. They are really sturdy. Great way to add a bit of height without much cost.


----------

